# My Etsy Shop Now Open for Business



## Joyfullyplain (Jun 18, 2008)

Hello everyone,

My Etsy shop, KWRosasCreations, is now open and I'm adding more items nearly every day. I make bibs, burp cloths, crib, playpen and changing pad sheets, nursing pads and other things for baby/toddler and mama, aprons and stethoscope covers. I also make head coverings and plain dresses (specifically the Old Order River Brethren style of clothing). 

I have my two little boys and I work part time outside the home but my goal is to work from home and realize my dream of having my own business, which will allow me to be home to take care of my family and home-school my children. 

So thank you for taking the time to browse my shop. Happy Homesteading!


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

looks good!


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Awesome! I just added you to my favorites. I just opened my shop this week too.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

That apron is darling!
wonderful job!


----------



## Joyfullyplain (Jun 18, 2008)

Thank you all for visiting my shop! Today I'll be adding more bibs and hopefully some stethoscope covers. More aprons are on the way too!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Your shop looks good joyfullyplain; and nice store set up too.


----------



## Joyfullyplain (Jun 18, 2008)

Thank you motdaugrnds for looking at my shop. I haven't added anything else yet. It's been busy around here lately and I haven't had much time to sew. I'm working on sheets for my son's bed, curtains for his room and some clothes for my boys. I will be updating the shop soon though.

Kelly
KWRosasCreations on Etsy


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Please post this in the links section in the sticky at the top of the board. Thanks!


----------

